
Cards Against Cryptography - timtosi
https://github.com/CardsAgainstCryptography/CAC
======
bcaa7f3a8bbc
I must mention "D0x3d!", which is also inspired by "Cards Against Humanity",
but with a network security theme.

[http://d0x3d.com/d0x3d/welcome.html](http://d0x3d.com/d0x3d/welcome.html)

[https://github.com/TableTopSecurity/d0x3d-the-
game](https://github.com/TableTopSecurity/d0x3d-the-game)

